

Larry Lessig: the Law is Strangling Creativity (2007) - firefoxman1
http://www.ted.com/talks/larry_lessig_says_the_law_is_strangling_creativity.html

======
firefoxman1
Perhaps even more relevant (I'm looking at you, SOPA) 4 years ago.

